# Blastocyst Fet transfer



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter

Me again Im afraid.

We had our review appointment this week with our clinic. We have decided to go down the laparoscopy route before any more tx just incase there is any endo stopping me from getting pg. We are to have this in the next few weeks, cant wait for another GA! 

Anyway............................... we have been advised to go for a natural FET again using 2 of our balsts after our laparoscopy. What I was wondering is I have heard many times that medicated are better. My clinic say this is rubbish and natural are just as good. I was also told if I do medicated I would need to take oestrogen tablets and cyclogest for the first 12 weeks where as with natural I would need nothing at all. What do you think about this should I go for medicated or natural cycle?

Any comments would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks so much

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

bumpety bump


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Lou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Me again Im afraid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Peter,
We're off on the coster again ! I'm having a natural FET with my ONE blastocyst. Plus simultateous IUI to give us the best possible chance.
Someone recently posted that blasts were less likely to defrost OK. I thought Blastocysts were naturally selected stronger embryos? Why would their chances of successful defrosting be less?
Fee


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Peter - don't think you can see this, so will post as new topic


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

fee said:


> Peter,
> We're off on the coster again ! I'm having a natural FET with my ONE blastocyst.
> 
> That's OK
> ...


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

thanks Peter
(IUI thing is because we are using donor - so BMS combined with FET, which they normally recommend is not available to us)
Fee x


----------

